

Western Union Gets A Patent On An Exchange For 'Alternative Currencies' - Geekette
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140507/06444527148/western-union-gets-patent-exchange-alternative-currencies.shtml

======
bruceb
Can anyone explain how this is not an "obvious" idea so would not be eligible
for a patent.

~~~
Geekette
It seriously boggles the mind as to how Western Union got it approved, with
all the current opprobrium around patents.

